# Carp in the park



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

The ballfield next to my house flooded over the weekend. Satuday while walking around it I noticed several carp swimming around but haven't had time to do anything. Tonight if I get a chance I'm going to walk over with my rod and see if they are biting. There's no direct access to the river from this park so those fish had to of swum down my road at some point.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck ! Should be interesting and fun. Those fish up on a big shallow flat mightl make some hard, fast non- stop runs.
There's a place near me that floods very similar to your pic, I'll have to check it out after the next big rain event.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I just couldn't do it. Between the smell and the mosquitoes last night I couldnt stand to be there more than a minute. The water level is dropping fast and really clearing up as the sediment drops to the bottom. 
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

With all this rain we've been having, fishing in flooded areas has been pretty productive. With the rivers here always flooding, I've discovered about five new places that are absolutely full of carp, buffalo, and drum whenever we get a ton of rain.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

jhammer said:


> With all this rain we've been having, fishing in flooded areas has been pretty productive. With the rivers here always flooding, I've discovered about five new places that are absolutely full of carp, buffalo, and drum whenever we get a ton of rain.


 Any luck catching the Buffalo in those flood pools ?? I love catching them and they can be a challenge anywhere but I would imagine that would be tough conditions.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

when our park floods i catch them with a bow and barbed arrow


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

garhtr said:


> Any luck catching the Buffalo in those flood pools ?? I love catching them and they can be a challenge anywhere but I would imagine that would be tough conditions.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !



I've hooked four and managed to land one. They hit on small nymphs dropped in front of their faces. They're smart and head for the raging current where 10lb tippet doesn't stand a chance holding them though.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I catch a few each season on nymphs, mostly hares ears and lately a olive bird's nest has fished well. I mainly watch for river fish to move into calm sandy areas and try to drop the fly right on their kisser-- I get a lot of rejections and they are spooky, especially tough to catch one from a school of several in clear conditions.
I know an area that floods but never tried to fish it, but I will after the next high water event, Thanks !
I agree they pull like trains trying to get back to deep water.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------

